# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Bend Oregon and the Sunriver Resort

## JEK

After a cross country flight a beautiful  4 hour drive in 80 degree temperature -- felt cool after Virginia. Drove near Mt. Hood on the way. 

 


The resort is rustic and all about what is outdoors and not what is indoors, like this view from our rockers on the deck of Mt. Bachelor.



The restaurant is very good with an extensive wine list. Salmon and Willamette Valley Pinot was perfect. 


Great light at sunset and even a bagpiper on a bridge drawing a crowd. 




 


Looking forward to cool start to a day of exploring the area. 





Location is the blue dot. Cascade range with the Three Sisters and the loney Bachelor somewhat distant.

----------


## andynap

Beautiful country.

----------


## amyb

Great part of the country with jaw dropping vistas-thanks for these photos.

----------


## katva

Very nice!  And, very cool!  :cool:

----------


## JEK

Beautiful wedding, but hot for Bend -- 91 and sun in the eyes!

----------


## andynap

Haven't seen seer-sucker in a while.

----------


## amyb

Fashion wise, I guess the George Gobel look is coming back in style.

----------


## andynap

The minister can wear anything he wants. The bride looks gorgeous.

----------


## amyb

She certainly does

----------


## GramChop

> Haven't seen seer-sucker in a while.




I see it every day.  Never went out of style here in the South.  Very debonair and dapper.

----------


## JEK

I wear one in the summer or when I go to the tropics and need to dress up. Like a Nassau destination wedding.

----------


## JEK

> The minister can wear anything he wants. The bride looks gorgeous.




Father of the bride giving a special prayer.

----------


## GramChop

Breath-takingly dapper, Pops!  You wear it well!

----------


## JEK

This weekend.

----------


## andynap

Very nice. I see bow ties all over there. Was that suggested??

----------


## JEK

A tradition with the family.

----------


## amyb

Great photo and a lovely family tradition.

----------


## tim

You and Susie look terrific!

----------


## katva

Very nice---and I love the dress!  :)

----------

